# bank fishing



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

anyone know of places to go bank fishing? Local and within a 2 hour drive?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

What kind of fish are you wanting to catch?


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

bass and bream


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

catfish too but not a catfish pond where you have to pay for what you catch


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

You could go to Bear or Hurricane Lake. Bear Lake is in Munson off Hwy 4 and Hurricane lake is just a little farther North of there. For catfish there are several spots on most of the local rivers to sit on the bank and catfish.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

have been to both and no luck. Havent heard of anyone really having much luck there. When I was younger we went to Coopers Lake in Elberta it was good for a while but it became hit or miss after a while.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

can you tell me where the spot are for catfishing (directions) and what rivers?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Go up to Quintette road on Escambia river its a nice cat-fishing spot u can do from the bank, iv posted some maps to help you out a bit, i try to encourage people to do more cat fishing its your best shot at catching a really big fish with out going off shore, theres also a map of other landings on Escambia river hope it helps, good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone ever fished this pond marked on the map? Can you get to it by kayak?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

You can bank fish at Becks lake.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iv been back there in that pond, just kinda messed around didn't really do to well, and yes u can get to it by kayak i get in there with my boat, motor trimed up


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are interested in Walton County I can give you a few places. Fresh, salt, or both?


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Fished that pond several times. Mainly just caught cotton fish. its super shallow but u can get a boat in there when the water is not too low. also seen lots of gators in there. there is a beaver dam at the back that has produced a few bass. might be a good place for some limb lines but i haven't tried it.


----------

